# بخش دانش آموزی > آزمونهای آزمایشی > گاج >  ازمون گاج نظام قدیم فوری

## omid007

ممنون میشم از دوستان اگر کسی ازمون نظام قدیم گاج شرکت میکنه یا کسی رو میشناسه که شرکت کنه اطلاع بده کار واجبی داشتم

----------


## FARZAD205

> ممنون میشم از دوستان اگر کسی ازمون نظام قدیم گاج شرکت میکنه یا کسی رو میشناسه که شرکت کنه اطلاع بده کار واجبی داشتم


والا من پارسال شرکت میکردم امسال اومدم برم گفتن باید همه رو ثبتنام کنی بیخیال شدم :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (4): 
حالا شما کارتو بگو شاید کسی اطلاع داشت :Yahoo (35):

----------


## omid007

> والا من پارسال شرکت میکردم امسال اومدم برم گفتن باید همه رو ثبتنام کنی بیخیال شدم
> حالا شما کارتو بگو شاید کسی اطلاع داشت


سوالم مربوط به سوالای ازمون 25 بهمنه باید یکی باشه که رفته باشه یا سوالا رو داشته باشه

----------


## omid007

یعنی هیچ احدی نظام قدیم امون گاج نمیره ؟

----------

